# Lookign for 32 Gauge wire



## Vura (11/11/16)

Good day All

In search of *32 Gauge* wire to build some DIY Fused Clapton Wire, currently I've got 24gauge SS316L so looking to fuse that, any recommendations on wire types for the outer as i will be using the SS for the inner core.

Any Local retailers stocking 32gauge wire ?


----------



## ddk1979 (11/11/16)

Check here - 

https://www.thevapehub.co.za/products/vaportechcoilingwire100ft?variant=30174724300

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vura (11/11/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Check here -
> 
> https://www.thevapehub.co.za/products/vaportechcoilingwire100ft?variant=30174724300
> 
> .


Thanks a mill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/11/16)

Have moved this to "Who has stock" so vendors can reply directly if they have this wire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (11/11/16)

We have 32 gauge Kanthal and Nichrome in store

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/11/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We have 32 gauge Kanthal and Nichrome in store




Shows as "Out of Stock" on the website ???

.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (11/11/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Shows as "Out of Stock" on the website ???
> 
> .



That's because the website looks at the stock in our warehouse. Most of our stock is in our stores. Can you get to one of our stores?


----------



## ddk1979 (11/11/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> That's because the website looks at the stock in our warehouse. Most of our stock is in our stores. Can you get to one of our stores?




Not in need of wire atm, but I'm in CT so a "bit'" out of my way in any event.

.


----------

